# Sounds From My Boppy



## Boppys Dad (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm not sure how to say it, so I'll just say it. I grew up with St. Bernards and my dogs never moaned that I can remember. Now, My Boppy has turned 2 this month and yes, she moans when I pet her chest when she rolls over, and I do it very softly and lovingly, not hard at all, so I know she's a happy dog.

Lately though, my Boppy will moan when she comes up and lays on my arm in the chair, as in when she's tired at night. I'm totally up to date on shots, she gets regular exercise and I want to know if anyone elses Chi ever moans. "Brief short moans" are the only way I can describe them, (sounds like I might make when I exhale at the end of a busy workday on occasion) and and my wife says she's just happy to be near me and all dogs do it. Am I over-reacting, am I being a worry wart?

I love my dog and can't imagine her doing this 'in pain'. I mean, this is the dog that I allow to lick my face to wake me up 3-4 nights week at all hours, to take her outside 'to go' O.K.? (mild LOL)

Does anybody elses dog moan when they are 'shifting around' getting ready to sleep? Any comments would be appreciated as I don't anyone else near me who owns a Chi, So I'm turning to you, fellow Chi owners.

Thanks beforehand and trying to remember that there are no stupid questions in life.........

Boppy's Dad


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

I think Gracie occasionally moans. My springer does it more often though! (Like anytime she lays down!) If Gracie is comfy & I try to move her, she kind of growls at me! Not like a mean growl, more like ugghhh...why are you moving me kind of growl! I think if she only does it when she lays down next to you, I wouldn't worry too much. And if she doesn't seem to be in any pain. If she starts acting like she's doing it in pain, I would definitely take her in to the vets. 

By the way, welcome to the site!


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

Jack, my poodle, is a huge moaner when finding a comfy spot to lay down in the bed next to me at night. Whining/moan thing. He's doing it more as he ages but he's as healthy as can be. I think sometimes dogs like the sound of their own voice.


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

mylo does loud sighs wen he snuggles up to sleep he breaths right in and then does a massive sign and on ocassion a moan cums out too. i dnt think its anything to worry about, if she is fine and eating etc like always!


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it. I think your wife is right. Trixie does it to get my attention when she wants something. I think your Boppy is just happy and contented and when she is tired maybe she is asking for belly rubs. These little ones are such babies, aahh maybe it's because we spoil them.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Poco makes some really weird sounds just breathing because he has the short snout he can't help it. Bella cries somehimes teeny little cries when I move her or pick her up. I wouldn't worry much just have the vet look at her to make sure nothing is hurting her just next time she goes in.


----------



## MrsChi (Nov 20, 2006)

I think I know what you mean, and if I'm right our border collies do it all the time. It's kind of moaning because I'm comfortable moaning!

Lewie grunts when I move him if he's tired! It's like ugh why are you moving me?! It makes me laugh.

:Edited typos:


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

MrsChi said:


> Lewie grunts when I move him if he's tired! It's like ugh why are you moving me?! It makes me laugh.
> 
> :Edited typos:


That's what Shiver does too.


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

Toby does this all the time. We actually think it is funny because when he lays down he will let out this big sigh like he has just had the toughest day ever. He will be two in April. I don't think I would worry to much about it.


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

mylo grunts and moans wen i say walkies but im not even ready to go out hes like "hurry up mom" and wen i dnt pay him attention eg: straightnening my hair or doin my makeup he make an annoyed grunt like "for god sake mom, smooth me" lol it is funny and you have to laugh at them!!


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

toby'smom said:


> We actually think it is funny because when he lays down he will let out this big sigh like he has just had the toughest day ever.


I know just what you mean. Prince does that and it still makes me laugh. So funny.


----------



## Kristi Ashton (Mar 27, 2006)

Our little Gus has always done this. After walking in his little circles and then lying down he gives his "heavy nasal sigh." Kind of his way of letting us know that he's nice and comfy . . . or just really bored w/ us.


----------

